# custom lead molds



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Howdy,

Anyone make their own lead molds? I've done nothing with lead and am a little leery of it giving it's toxicity, jeopardizing my already limited cerebral functions  That said, I have an (stolen)idea for a new type of weight and want to pour some to see if it works. What's a good way to go about this? I've made molds in shop before with sand, but don't want to do that for each pour. Do I need to visit a metal shop and have them build a mold for me?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Make it out of bondo, its cheap and strong


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

How many pours can one get out of a bondo mold???


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, do tell. Have you done this before Chuck?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i know steve pours some 7oz offsets in a bondo mold... tends to burn it up after awhile
but very useable


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Bondo makes a good mold if ya get no voids...good for mebbe 100 sinkers, mebbe more...ya'll be careful messin' round with hot lead!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SteveZ said:


> Bondo makes a good mold if ya get no voids...good for mebbe 100 sinkers, mebbe more...ya'll be careful messin' round with hot lead!


Yep. Much cheaper and faster than getting a custom one made. Doesn't work for all styles of sinkers though.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Made one out of 4340 steel. 7/8 drill bit on the drill press
welded a handle on it. Cost me just a little time too make.
Custom made for 7oz Spiders.

X3 on the Bondo for your new weight.


----------

